# NGD! RGA8-BK Content



## PeteyG (Jan 13, 2010)

So I ordered this a couple of days ago and it arrived this morning in the mass amount of snow that just landed in my part of Bristol. Not had much time to play on it, but so far I'm very happy with how it is playing, plugged it in to my ENGL Invader and it was sounding a little muddy, but I was expecting that given the stock pickups. I plan on getting some Bareknuckles or some fashion to whap in there. Anyway, picture time, not many I'm afraid, or of good quality, but pictures all the same.


























Edit: Video now added,


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 13, 2010)

fuckin sweet man


----------



## wackaboom23 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's always so exciting to see pictures of a promising Ibanez guitar from different angles, not just the full frontal one we're given  congrats man, that looks really great!

and how is Red Seas Fire and the vocalist search, btw? Will we be hearing new material soon?


----------



## zeal0us (Jan 13, 2010)

Fuck yea, congrats


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 13, 2010)

wtf these are already on sale? 

I want one


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sweet Purchase! where did you get it ? how much? holy hell!! this really got me pumping! WE NEED AN INDEPTH REVIEW MATE! Wheres it made in?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 13, 2010)

Is that a prestige neck? If so awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 13, 2010)

how much did that set you back Pete?


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 13, 2010)

Dude!  The GAS is even worse than before! If you end up not liking it in the long run, fashion a catapult and fire it off to me? 

Congrats, dude!  Clips, please?


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 13, 2010)

i guess pete ordered it from Thomann, because it's the only retailer in europe, If not the world, that has them stock as of now, if he did, the beauty costed 653EUR as stated in the website 

IBANEZ RGA8-BK - Thomann Cyberstore Español

Btw, that batery cavity...


----------



## PnKnG (Jan 13, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> So I ordered this a couple of days ago and it arrived this morning in the mass amount of snow that just landed in my part of Bristol. Not had much time to play on it, but so far I'm very happy with how it is playing, *plugged it in to my ENGL Invader and it was sounding a little muddy, but I was expecting that given the stock pickups*. I plan on getting some Bareknuckles or some fashion to whap in there. Anyway, picture time, not many I'm afraid, or of good quality, but pictures all the same.



I wouldn't write them of as bad pickups just yet.
Since the guitar you normally play with has different pickups its no surprise that it can sound muddy.
Try playing around with the EQ first before you judge them just because there stock pickups and didn't sounded amazing right of the start.
Same can happen with BKPs if the amp is shitty EQed.
I really like the 6 string LoZ pickups when I had a ART120.
But yeah as some said, a review would be nice. I need a review since I'm still fighting with myself if I should get the RGA8 or a 8 string Roter Semi-Custom. It would really help.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 13, 2010)

Hahaha, glad you all like it. I got it from GUITARGUITAR - Edinburgh, Glasgow & Newcastle Guitar Shops, Online Store, it was the only one they had in stock at the time and they do free next day delivery so I decided to pull the trigger on it. It cost me £582 which is pretty good.

I'll try and sort out a more in depth review and certainly come clips/video as soon as I can, unfortunately this arrived while I'm in the middle of a fair amount of work.



wackaboom23 said:


> how is Red Seas Fire and the vocalist search, btw? Will we be hearing new material soon?



Well not as well as planned, still no vocalist, however new material is being worked on and some of it should be surfacing in the near future.


----------



## PnKnG (Jan 13, 2010)

AeonSolus said:


> i guess pete ordered it from Thomann, because it's the only retailer in europe, If not the world, that has them stock as of now, if he did, the beauty costed 653EUR as stated in the website
> 
> IBANEZ RGA8-BK - Thomann Cyberstore Español
> 
> Btw, that batery cavity...



Thomann doesn't has them in stock yet. they will get them on the 22.1.

In one of the other NAMM 2010 thread there was a link to a British site that said that they had them in stock, so I guess Pete ordered from there.

I mailed the Swedish distributer for Ibanez and they said that they should come this week to Sweden. So yeah it looks like Ibanez has started to ship to the different distributers already.

EDIT: got ed by Pete with the exact link


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 13, 2010)

OMG!
GAS!!
I want one 
Beautiful guitar, mate! Please let us know how it plays like n stuff


----------



## Chonker (Jan 13, 2010)

Lovely, I'm even more excited now,

Mine's coming next week! 

I linked that scottish site, almost bought it too but didn't have the cash up front at the time, I spoke to http://www.theguitarworks.co.uk/ who offer 10months intrest free credit but then the money turned up so I went for it outright. £599 including a setup.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 13, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> Hahaha, glad you all like it. I got it from GUITARGUITAR - Edinburgh, Glasgow & Newcastle Guitar Shops, Online Store, it was the only one they had in stock at the time and they do free next day delivery so I decided to pull the trigger on it. It cost me £582 which is pretty good.



Nice one, I actually bought the first RG2228 they ever got, back when it was £300 cheaper than it is now.

You are lucky to have ordered online, as their instore staff are total morons


----------



## screamindaemon (Jan 13, 2010)

You're such a jerk. I want one now. 
Does anybody have a north american link to buy this yet?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks awesome. I'm still yet to get my hands on an RG2228 with Blackouts, but that'll happen soon enough. Congrats


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats, depending on the price here in the US, I might have to pick one of these up for myself this year. More pics, please


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Is that a prestige neck? If so awesome!!!!!!!!



No.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## HANIAK (Jan 13, 2010)

wow! that was fast! congrats!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 13, 2010)

What's the Neck profile like? Wizard 2 profiles on 6ers kill me (in a bad way, unfortunately) but what's this like? God it looks good with the pointyer headstock, and that 5 piece neck looks delish!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 13, 2010)

Extreme jealousy has set in. I will be purchasing one!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks awesome! Congrats


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jan 13, 2010)

OMG!! They're already out!  Ah gots to try me one when Interstate music gets one in (soon hopefully). What's the scale length? 27" (I hope)?

HNGD!


----------



## Fred (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats Pete, looks fantastic!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 13, 2010)

Which moron neg rep'd me for selling my RG2228?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks quite cool, actually, and once again catalog pics don't do the nice gloss finish justice - it works great with the archtop.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 13, 2010)

I look forward to trying this creature out tomorrow!


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 13, 2010)

I like how it has the regular horns instead of those big fat fugly horns on the 2228. I dont see why they did that with the 2228. All the LACS 8 strings have the normal thin RG horns. I might have to get one of these even though that battery compartment is pretty fail.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 13, 2010)

Fucking sweet! Nice to see one in the 'real' world. I like the headstock alot more than the Iceman style originally on the RG2228, and it's cool to see there is a battery compartment (even though it's in an odd place).


----------



## Apophis (Jan 13, 2010)

BIG CONGRATS !!!!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can somebody translate the euro to American dollars?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Can somebody translate the euro to American dollars?



XE - Universal Currency Converter


----------



## screamindaemon (Jan 13, 2010)

Yup. XE.com is your best friend here.
But don't forget, that even if the average exchange says it's 950 USD, the North American price doesn't have to be anything close to this, as Ibanez will set their own price here.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 13, 2010)

do fukkin want.

cool guitar bro. you must be the only kid on your block with one.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jan 13, 2010)

Yaaay! Congrats dude  Looks great, and has totally trampled all over my New Bass Day high haha. Sound clips. NOW!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats man thats really bad ass!


----------



## Kapee (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh my fuckshit! 700&#8364;!!! GAS GAS GAS! Id like to see it with other colours, but damn, 700&#8364; only from that beast?

Writing things too excited causes typo


----------



## yevetz (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats!

where does it made? Indonesia?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2010)

yevetz said:


> Congrats!
> 
> where does it made? Indonesia?



Indonesia.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 13, 2010)

Totally jealous.
Grats!


----------



## TMM (Jan 13, 2010)

Decipher said:


> I like the headstock alot more than the Iceman style originally on the RG2228...



+1 that was my biggest problem with the RG2228, but I love the RGA8's headstock!


----------



## swayman (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow that's a pretty guitar..


----------



## yevetz (Jan 13, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Indonesia.



Fuck!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 13, 2010)

Shiiiiiit way jealous! Wanna pick one up soon if I like em. Have you played an RG2228 and if so, how do the necks compare? I found the 2228 was thin, but a bit too wide.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 13, 2010)

cool! i like it! 

how does it play/sound? like, looking away from the pickups, how does it sound unplugged? and how is the setup? any buzz or floppyness or whatever?

i´m really excited that they are jumping on the low-cost 8 string wagon with the other companies. the more 8 strings that are in production, the more things will be developed for them (come on, dimarzio!!!)


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 13, 2010)

Cool man, congrats on that. And why is it that when somone asks a question, instead of getting the answer to their question they get some smartass shoving a link at them? I thought this was a community of people helping each other, not making each other look stupid.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2010)

foreverburn said:


> Cool man, congrats on that. And why is it that when somone asks a question, instead of getting the answer to their question they get some smartass shoving a link at them? I thought this was a community of people helping each other, not making each other look stupid.



http://www.proseandletters.com/Awards/AwardsImages/TeachAman_detail400px.jpg


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 13, 2010)

^ Hahaha owned!


----------



## Harry (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats, that's awesome!


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 13, 2010)

WTF!!!!!!! GASSSSSS!!!!

Congrats! And that was fast!


----------



## Phlegethon (Jan 13, 2010)

I certainly didn't need to see a pic of one IRL . . .I've been considering getting one and actually seeing it in photos that aren't ibanez ones certainly isn't helping my cause for not buying one


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 14, 2010)

Indonesian made guitar set to cost that much? we'll see...


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 14, 2010)

Just a quick little update, I just played this at my college where we were covering a Bob Marley song, good news is that it's managing the higher register triad stuff VERY well, sounded very lovely 

Also it was fun to sneakily play some sections of the bass line an octave below the actual bass line


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 14, 2010)

hah! it´s like you´re signaling superiority over the bass player. you´re RENDERING HIM OBSOLETE!


----------



## 8string (Jan 14, 2010)

^ hihi

And Omnomnomnom to that axe


----------



## Kapee (Jan 14, 2010)

When do we get to see that baby in youtube?


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 14, 2010)

Kapee said:


> When do we get to see that baby in youtube?



As soon as I find the time, and have a few things I can play with it which shows off enough of the guitar at the same time, not just metal stuff, haha.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> http://www.proseandletters.com/Awards/AwardsImages/TeachAman_detail400px.jpg


 
Yeah yeah alright. Kind of impersonal to just shove a link at someone though.


----------



## TMM (Jan 14, 2010)

foreverburn said:


> Cool man, congrats on that. And why is it that when somone asks a question, instead of getting the answer to their question they get some smartass shoving a link at them? I thought this was a community of people helping each other, not making each other look stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 that is a perfect response... both the response, and how you responded


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

foreverburn said:


> Yeah yeah alright. Kind of impersonal to just shove a link at someone though.



I certainly get where you're coming from man. I can see how it makes things impersonal, and in some situations even a tad offensive, though none is implied, at least in my case. Though, from what I've seen most will, in the end, appreciate the knowledge gained from these links. 

For instance, me linking Xiphose68 to that currency converting site now allows him to easily get conversions whenever he wants, for whatever he wants. It empowers him to find information. He even positively rep'd me for it.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Jan 14, 2010)

Can you describe what the access to the 24th fret is like? God damn I want this if it's in the Agile price range...


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 14, 2010)

GorillaSalsa said:


> Can you describe what the access to the 24th fret is like? God damn I want this if it's in the Agile price range...



Not wonderful to be honest, but I have quite chubby and somewhat stubby fingers so it's almost never great for me. Let me put it this way, if I was in a rush to get to the 24th fret on the high e string I might do the side of my hand a little bit of damage from slamming it into the cutaway. I'll probably go into this in the video I do.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> Not wonderful to be honest, but I have quite chubby and somewhat stubby fingers so it's almost never great for me. Let me put it this way, if I was in a rush to get to the 24th fret on the high e string I might do the side of my hand a little bit of damage from slamming it into the cutaway. I'll probably go into this in the video I do.



How would you compare the access to other Ibanez 7s, such as RG7620s or RG7420s?


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 14, 2010)

Well to be fair, I've never owned, nor really had an extensive amount of time playing on a 7 string of any kind, especially not recently enough to really remember. Sorry I'm not being greatly helpful.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> Well to be fair, I've never owned, nor really had an extensive amount of time playing on a 7 string of any kind, especially not recently enough to really remember. Sorry I'm not being greatly helpful.



It's all good man. 

Thanks a ton anyways.


----------



## Galius (Jan 14, 2010)

Why did they use those awful dot inlays?? I also dont understand why they needed to use a bridge like that on their 8s. Looks good other than that though. I wonder what the pickups actually are. At least theres the option for blackouts if need be.


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 14, 2010)

Does the RGA8 use a 9 volt battery or 2 AA's? I read somewhere that the Ibanez Lo-Z pickups actually use two AA batteries instead of a single 9-volt battery like EMG/Blackout pickups do.


----------



## PnKnG (Jan 14, 2010)

Galius said:


> *Why did they use those awful dot inlays(1)*?? *I also dont understand why they needed to use a bridge like that on their 8s(2)*. Looks good other than that though. I wonder what the pickups actually are. At least theres the option for blackouts if need be.



1. Its safe for them to use. If you don't have any you risk people not buying it because they want inlays and if you go with something more "extreme" in terms of inlays you also risk that people won't buy them because they don't like them. Dots are always a save alternative. You should not forgot that the 8 string market isn't really that big.

2. Saving costs. Why spend new money on coming up with a new bridge if you already have one.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 14, 2010)

Drache713 said:


> Does the RGA8 use a 9 volt battery or 2 AA's? I read somewhere that the Ibanez Lo-Z pickups actually use two AA batteries instead of a single 9-volt battery like EMG/Blackout pickups do.


Yeah, the Lo-Zs use 2 AAs so the 8 string version should work with AAs, too. I hope it's easy to exchange the AA-box with a 9 volt box since I wanna use some blackouts with that beast


----------



## cyril v (Jan 14, 2010)

how are the LoZ's? Or how would you say they compare to say, EMG's or Blackouts?


----------



## yevetz (Jan 14, 2010)

Galius said:


> Why did they use those awful dot inlays?? I also dont understand why they needed to use a bridge like that on their 8s. Looks good other than that though. I wonder what the pickups actually are. At least theres the option for blackouts if need be.



Belive me man, those bridge is awesome, especially a micro-tune option.


----------



## fabe_sd (Jan 14, 2010)

In the new detailed Pics on the Ibanez website those pickups seem to be somewhat chrome (instead of the standard EMG/BO plastic look)...at least at the sides. They do look very classy, actually. Doesn´t seem this way in your pics. Can you command on that, please?


----------



## Gitte (Jan 14, 2010)

I#m stoked about the price man  freaking sweet


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 14, 2010)

fabe_sd said:


> In the new detailed Pics on the Ibanez website those pickups seem to be somewhat chrome (instead of the standard EMG/BO plastic look)...at least at the sides. They do look very classy, actually. Doesn´t seem this way in your pics. Can you command on that, please?



I think it's the lighting Ibby use for their detail pics. They don't look any different (finish-wise) than EMGs or BOs, to me.


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 15, 2010)

Grats Pete looking forward to the Vid!


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I certainly get where you're coming from man. I can see how it makes things impersonal, and in some situations even a tad offensive, though none is implied, at least in my case. Though, from what I've seen most will, in the end, appreciate the knowledge gained from these links.
> 
> For instance, me linking Xiphose68 to that currency converting site now allows him to easily get conversions whenever he wants, for whatever he wants. It empowers him to find information. He even positively rep'd me for it.


 
Right on. I understand where you are coming from. I guess I just like to be a little more personable when being helpful in any capacity. I'm not really a jerk at all, I just get really pissed when I get a mediocre, almost snide or stuck up response about something, and it burns my ass to see other people treated in that way when they come here to get information that they might not be able to find otherwise, whether some of you feel it is common knowledge or not. 

In the end, we're all about guitars here. We should celebrate them and have each others backs and be friendly and helpful. Not like some of the assholes around here that just love to have a shitty, sarcastic, or seeminly "witty" reply to a simple question.

Like if someone posts something in the wrong area, do we really need 15 people to chime in about how it's in the wrong place? Can't we just leave that up to the mods to decide and move if they choose? It's like an immature contest to see who can make the poster look stupid the fastest. People don't want to come here with a question and be insulted by the regulars, who just want to make their buddies laugh with their "did you seem me pwn that guy" response to a perfectly valid question. 

Remember, there is no such thing as a stupid question, but there are stupid answers, and there seem to be a lot of those around here.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 15, 2010)

Back on topic eh guys 

Anyway, I'm in a state of stomach-bugness (I almost put 'stomach-buggery' before thinking about the implications that might add) and so spent some time this morning learning something (albeit not an 8 string something) on the RGA and recorded a cover vid of it.



Now in comparison to my normal recordings you guys might be able to hear the overlying fizzle that these pickups add to the sound, successfully making my ENGL sound like everything I hate about Mesas.

Either way, enjoy, there'll be a more in depth video about this at some point soon.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 15, 2010)

That doesnt sound that bad. I do get what you are saying about the fizzle though. Maybe some EQing in the recording can help.


----------



## Kapee (Jan 15, 2010)

Did you jump to 8-string from 6-stringer?


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 15, 2010)

Hope to hear new RSF tunes with the axe.



Your rehearsal vid is what i turn to when in a rut. Truly inspiring.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 15, 2010)

Kapee said:


> Did you jump to 8-string from 6-stringer?



I did indeed, I've played seven string guitars before, not just very often, however I'm a bassist really before anything else (I've been playing guitar almost 10 years, 6 of which I thought of myself almost purely as a bassist) so I've managed to get used to the thought processes when adding strings and taking them away.



-K4G- said:


> Hope to hear new RSF tunes with the axe.
> 
> 
> 
> Your rehearsal vid is what i turn to when in a rut. Truly inspiring.



Thanks man, that really means a lot. We have one or 2 songs being developed or revamped as 7 string songs, my primary aim with this guitar is to use it as a 7 string with the lower F# if I should need it (kind of how a traditional bassist looks at the 5 string bass), and considering our tendency to not play the same thing at the same time there's nothing to stop me from dropping onto the 8th string every now and then.



possumkiller said:


> That doesnt sound that bad. I do get what you are saying about the fizzle though. Maybe some EQing in the recording can help.



Yeah I know what you mean, but to be honest I've always been of the frame of mind that it's good to process a guitar signal as little as possible. All in all it just lacks the punch that I'd love it to have.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 15, 2010)

Mesa fizzle? I always thought Mesas had too much woof and not a lot of anything else, that might just be me though


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 15, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> Back on topic eh guys
> 
> Anyway, I'm in a state of stomach-bugness (I almost put 'stomach-buggery' before thinking about the implications that might add) and so spent some time this morning learning something (albeit not an 8 string something) on the RGA and recorded a cover vid of it.
> 
> ...




Sorry about that, great guitar and great vid! I see what you are saying about the fizzyish sound... maybe you should slam some better pups into that...


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 15, 2010)

might be getting one next week. as i know and don't like LZ's from an other ibby i have, i'm thinking of getting EMG 808's and letting them ship the guitar with those already.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks for a vid


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome vid, dude!  I hear the fizzle, but at least the LoZs sound better than Infs.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 17, 2010)

Sweet video and guitar! I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## Shredcow (Jan 17, 2010)

It actually sounds pretty nice to me... that "fizzle" kind of improves the note/chord definition? When you play chords, it sounds terrific... kind of a throaty growl to it. Nice.

Note that if you're going to go passives, you're going to have to grab pickup rings and overhaul the electronics. It's a lot of work...


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 17, 2010)

Shredcow said:


> It actually sounds pretty nice to me... that "fizzle" kind of improves the note/chord definition? When you play chords, it sounds terrific... kind of a throaty growl to it. Nice.
> 
> Note that if you're going to go passives, you're going to have to grab pickup rings and overhaul the electronics. It's a lot of work...



Really? I disagree, I find it to be similar to the sound a lot of grunge and doom bands go for, that really fuzzy sound that leaves the notes undefined. I had my gain on the absolute minimum that I could for that video which is probably why the notes pop out better than they would have otherwise, plus 90% of the song is palm muted.

Yeah I know it'll be a lot of work, but I plan on having the electronics redone anyway and I know a guy I trust wholeheartedly to do it well.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 17, 2010)

Should just get Q-tuners, the direct mount ones fit EMG routes.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 17, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Should just get Q-tuners, the direct mount ones fit EMG routes.



I'm a pretty faithful Bareknuckle guy to be honest, haha. One day I may get a chance to try out some Q-Tuners, but to be perfectly honest I haven't been massively taken by what I've heard from them so far.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice! Sounds good in the clip so you'll have to record one when you throw some BK's in there


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 18, 2010)

man, that was an incredibly repetitive song. had to fast forward through a ton of it. I really like new Tesseract vocalist, but musically/guitar wise... that is a pretty boring song...


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jan 21, 2010)

I figured I'd do this to share the comparison info I did with the 2 guitars. The woods are different, and the electronics are different, but most of the other hardware is the same. 

To me, it was a great thing to go mahogany. All my other solid body Ibanez I play regurly are mahogany, and I love the tone. The only thing I'm disappointed about is that battery compartment. I didn't care where they put it, but 2 AA's? Did they want to purposely cheepen it down to the status of a tv remote by doing that, instead of opting for a 9v socket?

I just hope it's the same size as a 9v battery compartment, or hope the sound is very impressive with those pickups, or this guitar is so getting modded. Remove all the electronics, put a plate over the battery compartment, get some pickup plates to mount passives, and wire one tone, one volume and a 5 way switch, copying my 7 string wireing for coil splitting options. 

Such a huge improvment on the look though! And they are BOTH 27" scale length...


----------



## Haunted (Jan 21, 2010)

defiantly an improvement to the design
and I agree that's a stupid idea sticking 2 AA batteries
who heard of a guitar with AA batteries? hahaha

I'd imagine that there's enough room lengthwise for the 9 volt, but i don't know how deep the compartment is...


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jan 23, 2010)

I've changed pickups out in the past, but since dimarzio doesn't currently make an 8 string pickup, I'm kind of at a loss... I'd love an 8 string Tone Zone [Tone Zone 8], but anyone know a duncan equivalent? 

In the past I've also disliked Duncans, because they tend to have an almost metalic or in-organic sound to them, so all the tones come out more harsh than velvety... It will surely get rid of that Fuzzy tone someone here mentioned before.

Any ideas?


----------



## JohnyINTROVARTS (Jan 25, 2010)

I´ve got a question - isn´t the headstock too heavy? Thanx for your answer...
I have ESP LTD SC-608B and it is OK...


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Jan 25, 2010)

JohnyINTROVARTS said:


> I´ve got a question - isn´t the headstock too heavy? Thanx for your answer...
> I have ESP LTD SC-608B and it is OK...


 
I havn't gotten mine yet, but I can't imagine it would be any heavier than my 7 string. I have a 540-S7 and it's pretty balanced, and it comes with a thinner body. This gutiar will have a thicker body, and just slightly wider neck, but the lenth of the headstock just looks like my 7-string headstock with tuners split across both sides.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 12, 2010)

Sharing is caring!  Blackouts are a definate now... Just not enough gain and tone challenged.

I wanted to konw the inside of the RGA8 and finally got mine, so for those interested, here it is...!















































































Enjoy...


----------



## Aris_T (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats and thank you for the "inside" pics! Enjoy it!


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks man... That guitar is already opening up some awesome new creative and rhythmic ideas. I love it... I just need to decide on the right pickups for it now, cause I want to keep the existing eq switch. I like what it does, but I also am leaning towards BKP Black Dogs from Tim's recommendation.


----------



## JohnyINTROVARTS (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice! And waht about the balance?


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Mar 2, 2010)

JohnyINTROVARTS said:


> Nice! And waht about the balance?


 
Sits on my shoulder very nicely... the headstock doesn't droop down like my 7 string, and the body isn't overly heavy either, very well balanced instrument. 

I said recently that my only complaint were the pickups, but if I can figure out a way to re-program or re-shape the eq curve on that mid contour toggle, I'll change it to a more musical eq setting, and play with it on for rhythm and off for leads.


----------



## avenger (Mar 3, 2010)

I just priced this at my local music shop... under 800 CAD. How can I not get one!?! 

Cool vid aswell.


----------



## Munk77 (Mar 15, 2010)

Im going to get mine soon...cant wait!!!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 15, 2010)

Munk77 said:


> Im going to get mine soon...cant wait!!!


 
 Mine should be landing this week.


----------



## Munk77 (Mar 17, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> Mine should be landing this week.


 how much you paying for it?


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 17, 2010)

Munk77 said:


> how much you paying for it?



£559.50 in all (was about two weeks before everywhere dropped prices again to £552).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 17, 2010)

I cant wait to steal aymans when he gets his. Nice score


----------



## Munk77 (Mar 19, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> £559.50 in all (was about two weeks before everywhere dropped prices again to £552).


Mine was SGD1280 with ibanez W50RG hardcase perfectly fits for 27". Will get mine on fri 26th March. Will try it for couple of months and i might change the pickup to Lundgren M8.


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok so I finally have my guitar back with the BKPs installed and electronics redone and the whole thing setup properly.

I'm yet to test this out properly as I had to take a 3 hour drive home for the easter hols as soon as I picked it up and have been home for about an hour.

Here's some pictures (they're a bit dark, but give the idea)

















My dog skye approves.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks sick, would like to hear clips of that dude


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 28, 2010)

Swet man! 

What BKPs did ya get put in?


----------



## hypermagic (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute dog 

Looking forward to some clips with the BKPs


----------



## SYLrules88 (Mar 28, 2010)

i hope your bridge stays firmly attatched to the body!

those bkps look nice in there too.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 29, 2010)

Where did the pickup conversion rings come from, fretsonthenet?


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 29, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> Where did the pickup conversion rings come from, fretsonthenet?



Yup 

I've got some more in depth info on the mods I've had done and a video (and soon to be some clips) here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...modded-rga8-and-meshuggah-content-inside.html


----------

